# White wart on tip of chin?



## tankfullanuts!!! (Feb 10, 2004)

All the fish are fine ,growing eating...etc.It makes thier chin look pointy,now they are more evil looking.Very wierd.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

is it just one white bump or a few

mine had one white bump on his chin that came from rubbin on the glass or something i cant remeber what the post said

good water ,temp and feedin took care of it

plus i put him in a bigger tank


----------



## tankfullanuts!!! (Feb 10, 2004)

Just one single white bump,like a small zit ready to pop.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

add pics


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

check this topic. it might be the same thing
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...topic=29275&hl=


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

:nod: One of my p's had that too, a small white pimple on its chin. Its from bumping into the glass or objects, it disappeared after a week or two.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

mine also has that same thing, i am also guessing it is from him going crazy and hitting his chin hard on the walls.


----------

